# Hello everyone!



## Pinigseu1 (Aug 2, 2012)

My name is Tom and I've been absent for a while. But now im back to socialize with you all and meet some new people and make friends. Im a thirddegree Wtf taekwondo instructor. Glad to meet all of you.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 2, 2012)

Welcome back, Tom. We are glad you made it back, see you around............


----------



## fyn5000 (Aug 3, 2012)

Welcome back Tom!

Fyn


----------



## MJS (Aug 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 3, 2012)

Welcome back.  Look forward to your input.


----------



## Steve (Aug 3, 2012)

Welcome back, Tom!


----------



## Takai (Aug 3, 2012)

Welcome Back.


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome Back, I too have been out for a few weeks and wont be back until finals is over (Friday)


----------



## Gentle Fist (Aug 21, 2012)

Welcome (back) to the board!


----------



## Instructor (Aug 22, 2012)

Welcome Back!


----------



## sfs982000 (Aug 22, 2012)

Welcome back!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Aug 29, 2012)

Welcome back to Martial Talk, Tom!


----------



## shinka (Sep 2, 2012)

Welcome back


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2012)

Wb!


----------

